# Mouse Highlight color?



## solidkevin (Jun 12, 2009)

Is there anyway to change the mouse highlight color? Its currently blue for me.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello & Welcome.

Please, specificy what you're highlighting; your browser, your OS, what??


----------



## solidkevin (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok lets say your on your desktop and you press and hold the left mouse button and highlight all your icons on your desktop, thats the highlight I mean.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh yes, now I know what you mean.

Here, this screengrab I made should explain it all, and if you're still having troubles, please explain and I'll whip up a short tutorial for you.

Screengrab here: LINK

EDIT:
Here's the guide anyways:
step 1: right click, "personlize"
step 2: select "window color and appearance"
step 3: select "affects"
step 4: select "selected items" from the "item" list
step 5: edit the font, colors and everthing else.
step 6: click "OK"

PS.
Sorry if I sounded rude, lol - HTH.


----------

